# Fische unter Eisdecke



## Juergen61 (11. Jan. 2009)

Hallo und schönen Guten Abend
Ich mach mir paar Sorgen wegen meiner Fische im Teich,  die anderen Jahre waren nicht so wie dieses, sie sind sonst immer wenn die Zeit ran war auf den Boden und Ruhe war, dieses Jahr schwimmen sie alle schon eine ganze Zeit immer unter der Eisdecke hin und her, is das normal 
Vielen Dank für eine Antwort
:sorry habe mich und meine Teich noch nich vorgestellt, werde es aber die nächsten Tage tun,trotzdem bin ich für eine Antwort dankbar1


----------



## Frank (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fische unter Eisdecke*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich habe den Titel geändert. So bekommst du wahrscheinlich eher eine Antwort.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fische unter Eisdecke*

Hi Jürgen,

ich hab gestern die Oberfläche meines Teiches vom Schnee (ca. 20cm) befreit, meine neugierigen Goldies kamen sofort hoch und waren immer da wo ich stand. Meine Eisdicke ist so ca 25-30cm. Ich denke mal das ist also ok - ob das bei Kois nun auch ok ist


----------



## Juergen61 (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fische unter Eisdecke*

 Danke für die Antworten, bin erst eben von Arbeit zurück,
Ich habe mir eben nur Sorgen gemacht weil sie sonst die Jahre wirklich unten waren und es war alles ruhig im Teich ,, und dieses Jahr schwimmt die ganze Bande "relativ" munter unter dem Eis rum, Danke auch nochmals fürs ändern des Themas
Jürgen


----------



## Bombusterestris (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fische unter Eisdecke*

Hallo,
meine Fische schwimmen auch munter im Teich umher. Dies ist für mich auch ungewöhnlich!?? Die vergangenen Jahre drehte nur der Stör seine Runden.Das mit dem
Schneeräumen habe ich mal mit dem Totalverlust meiner Koi bezahlt! Überlebt haben nur die Goldies.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Christian und Frauke (14. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fische unter Eisdecke*

Hallo zusammen,
seit ca.3 Tagen taut es jetzt,alle Goldis sehen sehr munter aus.
Die Eisschicht hat jetzt so 5 bis 8 cm.
Auch wenn das mein erster richtiger Teichwinter ist bin ich recht entspannt,
von den ca.25 Babys 3 bis 7cm gross sind (zum Glück oder leider weis es selber 
noch nich so genau)auch noch viele zu sehen.


----------



## Juergen61 (14. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fische unter Eisdecke*

Hallo und nabend schön
Danke für die Antworten. Heute Nebel, ruhige See und Sichtweiten unter 25 Meter, Temperaturen oberhalb der bösen Null. Alles taut auf, wollte heute einen Frosch durch das Eisloch vom Eisfreihalter fografieren, sah wirklich gut aus, aber es blieb beim wollen, weil Batterie leer von Kamera
Gruß Jrgen


----------



## gitta (8. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fische unter Eisdecke*

Hallo, es ist toll, das bei Euch die Fische recht weit oben schwimmen und doch ok sind. Ich habe heute morgen einen Riesenschock bekommen: Meine Eisfläche auf dem Teich ist leicht angetaut und nun sehe ich, dass alle Fische (Kois und __ Shubunkin) offensichtlich eingefroren sind. Alle Fische habe schon über Jahre den Winter überstanden (mein Teich ist ca. 6 qm groß und 1,20 m tief und gut bepflanzt. Zur Zeit Eisfreihalter.
Nun meine Frage: Mein Nachbar arbeitet jeden Abend mit einer extrem starken Kettensäge, was einen Höllenlärm macht. Können meine Fische von diesem Radau "aufgewacht" und dann eingefroren sein? Bitte heflt mir.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fische unter Eisdecke*

Hallo Gitta,

leider kann man nichts mehr machen. Du kannst nur dafür sorgen das du für den nächsten Winter gewappnet bist.
Ob dir Kettensäge nun Schuld ist glaube ich eher weniger, schlmmer wäre wenn du das Eis aufgehackt oder auf dem Eis rumgelaufen wärst.

Hier noch einige andere Schicksale dieses Winters.

Hier oder Hier und Hier


----------



## koi-home-carsten (8. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fische unter Eisdecke*

hallo zusammen....

meine erfahrungen .

kois oder goldis sind da zwei sachen.....vor allen vom imunsystem..
wenn kois im winter bei wasser themperaturen un 4-6 grad ist dies immer ein zeichen das sie es unten am boden nicht gut haben. dieses kann unterschiedliche gründe haben ...
---nicht genug sauerstoff
---giftstoffe am boden.( im herbst den teich nicht von belastenden stoffen entfernt)
--- keinen gasaustausch ( also faulgase steigen auf und deswegen eisfreihalter.)

oben ist das wasser kälter und somit sauerstoff reicher...und erfrieren..

ich habe bei kunden von mir schon kois gesehen die sind am eis festgefrohren.

also das beste ist immer noch dafür zu sorgen das teich im herbst am boden sauber gemacht wird .
eisfreihalter  um einen gasaustausch zu gewähren ..
teich wenn möglich abzudecken...(ich benutze blaue spezialnoppenfolie)
und luftstein groß in 20 cm unter wasser.

und den teich einfach in ruhe lassen und auch den schnee drauf lassen...ist wie eine isolierung selbst...
(ACHTUNG NICHT AUFSCHLAGEN)
fische kann die schwimmblase platzen)und das geht dei solchen druck schnell

also nen guten winter noch...


----------



## gitta (9. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fische unter Eisdecke*

Hallo zusammen,

habe meinen Teich völlig in Ruhe gelassen, Eisfreihalter ist auch drin. Aber auch ich musste vorher beobachten, dass alle Fische recht weit oben geschwommen sind und unverhältnismäßig munter waren. Dann hats bei uns mal getaut, dann wieder starker Frost und nun sind sie alle eingefroren - heul, heul.
Quintessenz: Keine "guten" Fische mehr, vielleicht ein paar billige "Goldies".

Schöne Woche

Gitta


----------



## tipit (9. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fische unter Eisdecke*

Hallo Bombusterestris, du hast erzählt, dass du durch Schneeräumen einen Verlust an Kois hattest.
Wie ist das mit dem Verlust geschehen?
Wo sind die Zusammenhänge mit Schneeräumen?
Erzähl mal.

Grüße, Tipit


----------



## Christine (9. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fische unter Eisdecke*



gitta schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe meinen Teich völlig in Ruhe gelassen, Eisfreihalter ist auch drin. Aber auch ich musste vorher beobachten, dass alle Fische recht weit oben geschwommen sind und unverhältnismäßig munter waren. Dann hats bei uns mal getaut, dann wieder starker Frost und nun sind sie alle eingefroren - heul, heul.
> Quintessenz: Keine "guten" Fische mehr, vielleicht ein paar billige "Goldies".
> ...



Liebe Gitta,

so gemein dass jetzt vielleicht klingt - aber bei Deinem Besatz von



> Goldfische 8, Kois 10, __ Shubunkin 5



auf 6.000 l ist das leider die Quittung. Sich in Zukunft auf ein paar Goldfische zu beschränken (wobei ich das Wort "billig" überlesen habe) ist sicherlich die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## gitta (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fische unter Eisdecke*

Hallo, Christine,
das ist natürlich richtig, aber ursprünglich waren´s nur 2 Kois (schwarz und silber), die Nachwuchs kriegten, ebenso die anderen Fische. Habe immer versucht, welche zu keschern und wegzugeben - die Biester wollten aber nicht.
Allerdings habe ich - oder besser die Fische - in dieser Menge schon 4 Winter schadlos überstanden, so dass ich immer noch denke, zu großer Lärm (Kettensäge des Nachbarn, tag- täglich) hat sie aus ihrer Ruhe geholt.
Außerdem habe ich nun festgestellt, dass in der Mitte des Teiches ein kreisrundes Loch (ca. 3 bis 4 cm Durchm.) ist. Weiß nicht, woher.

Liebe Grüße Gitta


----------



## Christine (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fische unter Eisdecke*

Hallo Gitta,

vier Winter ist es gut gegangen - aber Teich und Fische verändern sich. Der Teich ist nicht mehr ganz so sauber, die Fische dafür größer. Eins kommt zum andern. 

Kann es sein, dass die beobachtete Munterkeit ein Schnappen nach Luft war?

Und kann das plötzliche Loch im Eis durch Tauen verursacht sein?

Dies ist aus der Ferne natürlich alles Mutmaßung.

Ich hoffe nur, dass Du im Frühjahr nicht auch noch die vielen __ Frösche findest und wünsch Dir viel Glück für den Neuanfang.


----------

